# First cycle on Test Ethanate and Deca Nandrolone...



## leonatus81 (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi guys, 
I am looking for some tips from the Gurus here.
After reading so many forums for weeks now, I am finally posting this message to learn a bit more.
I am 32 years old. 6 ft tall. 160 Lbs, body fat around 12% I believe, and have started my first ever cycle after months of research and help from a friend who is quite knowledgeable on this.

My cycle is test ethanate and deca nandrolone
750 mg test per week
600 mg deca per week

I am running a PCT.

I have now been on this for 2 weeks and have to be honest, I have a lot more strength and am really pushing myself at the gym (5 times a week roughly), but I do not see any volume gain. As yet.

My questions are:
1. When do I notice any muscle gain?
2. When on this cycle, what role does diet play? I eat enough but I feel not as much..
3. Will this make me bloat? I DONT want that.

Hope someone can answer this for me.

Thanks,
Leo.


----------



## the_predator (Jun 10, 2013)

Well first off...slow down. The gains will come. You are only two weeks in brother. Diet plays a massive role whether you are juicing or not! This is one of the most important factors, if not the most important for what we try to accomplish, ie, fat loss, bulking, recomp, etc. This cycle should not make you bloat unless you are just eating complete crap.


----------



## Dannie (Jun 10, 2013)

I would recommend just running 500-600mg of Test for 10-12 weeks for a first cycle.
If you really want to run deca with test consider:

1-10 Deca 300mg ew
1-12 Test 500mg ew
2-14 Adex 0.5mg eod


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Jun 10, 2013)

Takes some time to see gains - 4-5 weeks they really start IF diet training and rest are in order. Diet plays a key role in controlling bloat. Also are you running an ai to manage estrogen? (as high e2 will cause bloat as well)


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh lord deca for first cycle. Man brother this was not the best move imo for first run. What else are you taking to combat deca sides?


----------



## leonatus81 (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks for the quick replies guys.

I will use Clomid but is there anything else you recommend for side effects? :/

I am eating lean but should I cut down on carbs completely? Thats what confuses me the most.


----------



## Sherk (Jun 10, 2013)

Chrisotpherm said:


> Oh lord deca for first cycle. Man brother this was not the best move imo for first run. What else are you taking to combat deca sides?



First person to notice what I noticed off the bat. Deca will raise your progesterone levels so you'll need to take a dopamine receptor agonist like caber or prami to keep it in check. Also like christopherm said, deca for a first cycle is IMO not a smart move. Deca can complicate things. 


http://www.alphamalepharmaceuticals.com/

Official Board Rep for AMA.


----------



## TapDaddy (Jun 10, 2013)

6 feet 160lbs? Really dude? Why are you using gear? I have a hard time believing you know how to eat and train. I think your "months of research" statement is bs because you would know the answers to your questions.


----------



## swollen (Jun 10, 2013)

Like everyone else here said... Slow down bro. It's ur first! If u are going to stay on deca, u only need 2mg per pound(200mg at the most in ur case) the test drop it down to 500 like someone else said. And if ur try'n to gain mass, which apparently u are with the aas u choose- fuck diet.. Eat like horse, but u can stay lean on that stuff with diet done right. 
And yes, you will bloat- swell up like a balloon without certain peps(listed above by someone else)


----------



## leonatus81 (Jun 10, 2013)

I appreciate all the comments but it is a bit unfair to call my question 'bs', because i posted my situation quite honestly. I am a little taken back by this. Ofcourse I would listen to advice and make changes but I would not tell you, TapDaddy, that all youre saying is bs. Just the wrong attitude.


----------



## leonatus81 (Jun 10, 2013)

swollen said:


> Like everyone else here said... Slow down bro. It's ur first! If u are going to stay on deca, u only need 2mg per pound(200mg at the most in ur case) the test drop it down to 500 like someone else said. And if ur try'n to gain mass, which apparently u are with the aas u choose- fuck diet.. Eat like horse, but u can stay lean on that stuff with diet done right.
> And yes, you will bloat- swell up like a balloon without certain peps(listed above by someone else)



Thanks swollen. Eat like a horse? but eat lean? Can you give me some suggestions on what exactly to eat..


----------



## TapDaddy (Jun 10, 2013)

Ok my bad man. Maybe its the tren. Anyway try and see what I am saying. You didn't researched enough. Anyways, I like Dannie's idea. Drop the deca to 300... good luck


----------



## leonatus81 (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jun 10, 2013)

have you looked into an AI yet? aromasin or A-dex?


----------



## leonatus81 (Jun 10, 2013)

I plan to do Adex which is what also Dannie has suggested. Only difference is I was going to start that at w4..


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jun 10, 2013)

just checking i didnt see anything posted about controlling estrogen.


----------



## leonatus81 (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi. again.
Will Adex not help with that?


----------



## swollen (Jun 11, 2013)

leonatus81 said:


> Thanks swollen. Eat like a horse? but eat lean? Can you give me some suggestions on what exactly to eat..



I didn't say that. I said u CAN stay lean on this cycle if ur diet is on spot for u, everyone is different bro., but I can give u an idea on how. Protein should be ate alday- every meal, every snack. Carbs should be ate in the morning and before workouts. Fats at night. You should really think about cutting ur dose alittle too as its ur first-honestly dude, I did make a mistake on the deca dose in my last post, shoulda said 400mg at the most for you,I'm on the same cycle right now and that's my dose & idk how many times I've took it and my test is at 750. Anyway, I'm try'n my best to stay lean on this but with deca, ur gonna gain a lot of water weight and get afew fat deposits, you have to say bye to ur cuts, and you will look soft. Here's a pic of me at that beach taken last week


----------



## swollen (Jun 11, 2013)

The pic didn't show up in the last post, but here.. Notice the water weight- bloated as hell, lol!


----------



## J.thom (Jun 11, 2013)

drop the deca, start the caber, start eating 6 meals a day and lighting heavy compound lifts. IMO you have NO idea what you're doing. Drop carbs completely? Do you even want to grow? geez man lol


----------



## the_predator (Jun 11, 2013)

swollen said:


> The pic didn't show up in the last post, but here.. Notice the water weight- bloated as hell, lol!


^Yeah bloated as hell...you fat fuck! Jk bro you look pretty good to me, no homo(well maybe no homo)


----------



## the_predator (Jun 11, 2013)

Have to agree with J.thom here minus dropping the deca. I didn't get any bloat from running deca(have ran it many times for multiple reasons at different doses)at a low dose 200-400mgs per week. For me that was just to lube the tendons and joints. I will agree at higher doses deca does cause me slight bloat, but everyone is different. I think if he follows our advice a little deca may help him. Think about it...if he does listen and starts lifting heavy and hard then his strength should shoot up like crazy(1st cycle guarantee). With the super fast strength gains and muscle gains he will experience( if he lifts and eats right and gear is not bunk)it wouldn't hurt to have a little deca in there to help for support. On to the carb issue, to gain muscle and weight would be pretty near impossible going zero carbs. I agree with swollen about protein all the time but also think with the carb issue along with preworkout carbs you also need post workout carbs.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Jun 11, 2013)

leonatus81 said:


> I plan to do Adex which is what also Dannie has suggested. Only difference is I was going to start that at w4..



either or only difference between them is the dosage. Adex is stronger IIRC


----------



## leonatus81 (Jun 11, 2013)

Predator, you look slick, but I have to say, I dont have ambitions to get as big as you.

I have already cut down to 400 mg on deca and keeping test at 750mg. I skipped my dose today. So, I am taking that input from this forum.

Ok to no zero carbs.


----------



## swollen (Jun 11, 2013)

the_predator said:


> ^Yeah bloated as hell...you fat fuck! Jk bro you look pretty good to me, no homo(well maybe no homo)



LoL!...I'm free tonight..


----------



## J.thom (Jun 11, 2013)

leonatus81 said:


> Predator, you look slick, but I have to say, I dont have ambitions to get as big as you.
> 
> I have already cut down to 400 mg on deca and keeping test at 750mg. I skipped my dose today. So, I am taking that input from this forum.
> 
> Ok to no zero carbs.



eat carbs! wtf is wrong with you man lol? count your macros you could probably have around 70 fat/250 pro/300 cho 3100k as a guess, and thats on the low side I' am assuming


----------



## the_predator (Jun 11, 2013)

That picture is not me that is swollen! I wish I looked that good. I'm the guy in the chair with the blanked out face avi.
<-----------------(yes the ugly one right here)


----------

